# Napa/Sonoma Winery & Food Recommendations



## I3erto (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi. I am headed up to Santa Rosa, CA next week for vacation with my girlfriend to do some riding and wine tasting. Was looking for any good recommendations for wineries to go to, or restaurants to eat at in the area. Thanks for any help.


----------



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

EDK (Eldorado Kitchen) in Sonoma is a great restaurant!


----------



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

EDK (Eldorado Kitchen) in Sonoma is a great restaurant!


----------



## balzaccom (Oct 11, 2006)

There are a ton of great places to eat in this area, although Napa has more of the really amazing ones. Cyrus, General's Daughter, Girl and the Fig, cafe La Haye...all are goodin Sonoma county, and I've left lots off the list. 

In Napa County, you'll never get into French Laundry, but Meadowood just got 3 Michelin stars, and Bouchon is owned by the French Laundry,and easier to get in. Solage, Bistro Jeanty, PRess (stunning wine list, great beef) And down in the city of Napa, Coles, Celadon, Pearl, Morimoto, Angele...

Man, there are a lot of good places to eat around here!


----------



## I3erto (Jul 23, 2007)

thanks.. i will definitely hit up some of these.. any wineries that I shouldn't miss?? we are really into cabs and big wines in general.. Thanks!


----------



## Snowonder (Jun 24, 2010)

Balza.com covers it pretty well



> There are a ton of great places to eat in this area, although Napa has more of the really amazing ones. Cyrus, General's Daughter, Girl and the Fig, cafe La Haye...all are goodin Sonoma county, and I've left lots off the list.
> 
> In Napa County, you'll never get into French Laundry, but Meadowood just got 3 Michelin stars, and Bouchon is owned by the French Laundry,and easier to get in. Solage, Bistro Jeanty, PRess (stunning wine list, great beef) And down in the city of Napa, Coles, Celadon, Pearl, Morimoto, Angele...
> 
> Man, there are a lot of good places to eat around here



In Yountville there is also Redd (Contempory Californian), Bottega (Italian), and Ad Hoc (also owned by French Laundry chef Thomas Keller). Healdsburg also has some other fine restaurants. Check out restaurant reviews on www.sfgate.com and look for North Bay.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

I3erto said:


> thanks.. i will definitely hit up some of these.. any wineries that I shouldn't miss?? we are really into cabs and big wines in general.. Thanks!


pick a valley - alexander valley, dry creek, etc. I like several of the wineries along westside road outside healdsburg/windsor. 

for food - what do want to eat? fancy schmancy all the time? cheap eats? the places listed will easily set you back serious coin. fine if you can afford it, but i know i can't.


----------



## norcal maniac (Feb 15, 2007)

For Sonoma county wineries check out www.wineroad.com.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I found a place in Sebastopol called K&L Bistro that was amazing. The room was a little meh, but the food rivaled anything I've had outside of a 3 star. Bouchon is good if you want to keep it cheap. You MAY be able to get in to French Laundry for lunch if you call 48 hours before. That is when they do their final call back to confirm reso's. So if someone cancels, and there is no waiting list for that day, you may get in. It'll cost you though.
As for wineries. Unti on Dry Creek road is good. The Rose and barbera are really good, wish we bought more. And just across the valley is A. Raffenelli. Also worth checking out.
Merry Edwards is good wine, but not a great tasting place.
Cliff Lede was certainly a highlight of Napa.


----------



## I3erto (Jul 23, 2007)

Great info from this thread. We are headed back up next week. Are there any new places that have opened in the past year that are worth going too?


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

In general, I prefer Sonoma County to Napa. Especially north of Santa Rosa. A bit more laid back. And more space for riding. 

Diavola Pizza in Geyersville is quite good.

The only wine club I am a member of is Trentadue (Trentadue Winery in Alexander Valley, CA). Actually, I am in their port club, not wine club. Last time I was there, bought a case of wines and ports from them, on top of the bottles I get as part of the club.


----------



## dharrison (Oct 27, 2009)

Some of my favorites: 

Producers of hillside estate cabernet sauvignon from vineyards on two mountains in the Napa Valley.
http://www.vonstrasser.com/
Grgich Hills Estate - Producing World-Class Wines in the Heart of Napa Valley
Stag's Leap Wine Cellars | A Napa Valley first-growth. Estate-grown Cabernet Sauvignons.
Napa Valley Premier Wines and Vineyards | Duckhorn Vineyards
Trahan Winery: Napa Valley
Hendry Ranch Wines :: Napa Valley, CA :: Home


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

I've been a fan of Reverie Winery on Diamond Mountain in Napa Valley, California 94515. Small place just south of Calistoga. Cabernet Franc and Other interesting varietals
Also Rombauer. http://www.rombauer.com for Zinfandels


----------



## norcal maniac (Feb 15, 2007)

Right across from Rombauer is Failla Winery. They make some great Pinot Noir, Syrah and Chardonnay. Try their Keefer Ranch Pinot, I grow those grapes :thumbsup:


----------



## chickenfried (Sep 5, 2007)

Lately if I'm in then area I've been going to Willi's Seafood & Raw Bar in Healdsburg.
Willi's Seafood & Raw Bar - Healdsburg, CA


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Morimoto Napa opened in the last year. I haven't had the chance, but have been meaning to check it out.


----------



## RipRoar65 (Nov 13, 2011)

A really cool winery to check out in Sonoma is Jarvis. Its mostly underground in caves and is really amazing to see.


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

Dr_John said:


> Morimoto Napa opened in the last year. I haven't had the chance, but have been meaning to check it out.


I've been twice, it's fantastic. Not cheap by any means...


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

If you are in Napa for breakfast, go to Farm. They have a flatbread that is basically a thin crust pizza with cheese caramalized onions bacon and a couple of over easy eggs on top. OMG! Their ham and eggs is kick azz too. Oh, and don't forget the bloody mary.


----------

